# Your Kitchen Christmas Wish List!



## MisticalMisty (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll start!
I've been a good girl!

I must have it! lol


----------



## comaseason (Oct 26, 2009)

Chocolate tempering machine






Ice cream attachment


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 26, 2009)

it will be mine...oh, yes...it will be mine...

View attachment 383676.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 26, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> it will be mine...oh, yes...it will be mine...
> 
> View attachment 72181



ME TOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 26, 2009)

I consider this a kitchen item, since I take so many pics of food.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 26, 2009)

If you could see my kitchen, you'd understand... 

View attachment kitchen3.jpg


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 26, 2009)

This:





A Kitchen aid hand mixer. In blue, my second choice, purple being the first!

And this:






And probably a dozen other things that I didn't think I needed until I see what's on everyone else's list!


----------



## Chef (Oct 27, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll start!
> I've been a good girl!
> 
> I must have it! lol



Oh Lordy.. a dual oven gas range. Is it possible? someone pinch me!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 27, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> If you could see my kitchen, you'd understand...


 
is that a copper stove and copper hood! i have never seen one of those...awesome.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 27, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> If you could see my kitchen, you'd understand...



Believe me, I understand. I love how spacious that is, with lots of work room. I've quit making pie crusts from scratch b/c there's no place to roll one out in my kitchen unless Frank sets up an extra table in the dining room, and the only place to set it up is in front of the stairway door. * sigh* That's the reason I do all of my Christmas roll-out cookies in one day, so I can be done with them and put that table away.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 27, 2009)

I want a kitchenaid stand mixer. I don't care if its the fancy one that Ms. Misty has.. I just want. One. Preferably in red to match the other red kitchenaid stuff I have... but I'd settle for white.


----------



## Esther (Oct 27, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> I want a kitchenaid stand mixer. I don't care if its the fancy one that Ms. Misty has.. I just want. One. Preferably in red to match the other red kitchenaid stuff I have... but I'd settle for white.



That's exactly what I want, too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 27, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> I want a kitchenaid stand mixer. I don't care if its the fancy one that Ms. Misty has.. I just want. One. Preferably in red to match the other red kitchenaid stuff I have... but I'd settle for white.



Go to thepioneerwoman.com She is giving 2 like mine away.

I've entered..if I win, I'll give it to you!


----------



## katorade (Oct 27, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Go to thepioneerwoman.com She is giving 2 like mine away.
> 
> I've entered..if I win, I'll give it to you!



I am amazed at how fast those contests move. When I commented this morning, there were 26 posts. By the time I was typing my ONE sentence, I was post number 44. Now there are 29,063 comments...make that 29,161 comments...29,172...good grief.


----------



## Risible (Oct 27, 2009)

Comaseason, I got this attachment this summer - I really like it! Lots of ice cream recipes online.





comaseason said:


> Ice cream attachment



All Clad 14" SS fry pan - I've been lusting after this for a while ... 12" is good, too. Wouldn't kick it out of my kitchen.  

View attachment 317NBKC8QJL._AA280_.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 27, 2009)

Want to hear something sad? I have a beautiful white Kitchen Aide mixer that I can't use because I have no counter space to speak of, no kitchen table and only one plug that is already overloaded. Santa, I really need that new kitchen.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 27, 2009)

Please



View attachment 72219



and Pretttttttyyyyy please
View attachment 72220


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 27, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> Want to hear something sad? I have a beautiful white Kitchen Aide mixer that I can't use because I have no counter space to speak of, no kitchen table and only one plug that is already overloaded. Santa, I really need that new kitchen.



oh dear.  i'll keep it safe for you. :wubu: LOL!!!

No. That's not sad. What's sad is my aunt, who HAS the kitchen, HAS the space, and has a PROFESSIONAL kitchenaid mixer and has used it once. For brownie mix.

BROWNIE MIX. OUT OF A BOX. That you DO NOT NEED A MIXER FOR!!!!!! 


:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## JeanC (Oct 29, 2009)

I also would like Santa to being me a new kitchen for Christmas  Esp a kitchen with LOTS of storage space, of which I do not have enough of


----------



## sugarmoore (Oct 29, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Chocolate tempering machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miss Vickie said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just check out my wishlist link....it looks like sur la table! lol hell yah on the ice cream attachment!


----------



## Sugar (Oct 29, 2009)

This: 






This:





This:





This:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 29, 2009)

*bump*


My amazon wishlist is full of stuff. I've started baking..so now I want baking stuff!


----------



## Linda (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok I know I am a little off base but my Kitchen Christmas wish is a sexy man who knows how to cook whipping up something in my kitchen. Preferable 6'3'', blonde hair, blue eyes, Swedish accent perhaps. (shrugs) I'm just saying....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 29, 2009)

A new floor - more counter space and nice pots and pans to actually cook in.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 30, 2009)

Want. [Either one. They're both good.]


----------



## jcas50 (Nov 30, 2009)

My needs are small. I'd like a citrus zester. Makes for zesty festive occasions!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Dec 1, 2009)

I want the Perfect Brownie Pan! I've been lusting after it since the first time I saw the commercial. I also want one of those giant cupcake cake pans, those look so fun. 

I also need - not want - a new Pyrex dish because someone cooked something in it and it actually got burnt, do not ask me how in the hell someone burns a glass Pyrex dish but it happened. The brown stains won't come off and now I have to make my baked ziti in tins from the dollar store until I get a new one.

ETA: I also want a crock pot for meatballs and other things like that because I SUCK at timing stuff if I walk away.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 2, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I want the Perfect Brownie Pan! I've been lusting after it since the first time I saw the commercial. I also want one of those giant cupcake cake pans, those look so fun.
> 
> I also need - not want - a new Pyrex dish because someone cooked something in it and it actually got burnt, do not ask me how in the hell someone burns a glass Pyrex dish but it happened. The brown stains won't come off and now I have to make my baked ziti in tins from the dollar store until I get a new one.
> 
> ETA: I also want a crock pot for meatballs and other things like that because I SUCK at timing stuff if I walk away.



Burning Pyrex is better than what happened to mine! It blew up in my oven. That was a fun clean up job. Ugh.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 3, 2009)

Kitchen shears! I want proper kitchen shears, which I can use to cut through a turkey carcass. That would have been mighty handy today when making turkey frame soup.

And they'd even fit in a stocking!


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 3, 2009)

Slurpee Machine 

View attachment 68454-medium_preview_GTTemp69598177.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 3, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Slurpee Machine



OH GOD YES. Just the coke flavour would be fine... I loooove me a Slurpee... :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 3, 2009)

My kitchen-wants-but-won't-gets-till-I-buy-them-for-myself....


1. a Microwave 

2. pots and pans that don't have 20 years of shite cooked into them

3. The landlord to fix the oven

4. The landlord to fix the pipe that's leaking onto my foreman.... 

5. A BLENDER (so I can make margaritas and chill on my porch this summer, getting shitfaced, and hurling abuse at passing joggers)


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 3, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> 5. A BLENDER (so I can make margaritas and chill on my porch this summer, getting shitfaced, and hurling abuse at passing joggers)



Bobbie... we should hang out.... I love margaritas on the porch... or any drinking of alcoholic beverages on the porch:happy:


I want this.... just this.... please Santa aka Mum!!:happy:
View attachment 73765

Just a good quality cast iron skillet pan.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 3, 2009)

a new kitchen! barring that, a whirly popper. I eat so much microwaved popcorn, I think the real stuff would be healthier for me (less chemicals and sodium)


----------



## crayola box (Dec 3, 2009)

Ohh Kitchen gadgets are so much fun I want all sorts of stuff I would probably never use like a pasta maker, meat grinder, ice cream machine etc. But in terms of real wants/needs:

-microwave
-toaster
-food processer
- dutch oven
-crock pot
- stand mixer
....I better stop before i get tempted to actually go out and get something


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok..bumping this because I need all of these..mmmkay?

View attachment 79195


The color is called Cassis. I love me some purple. Can I have a purple and red kitchen?

http://www.lecreuset.co.uk/en-us/Whats-New/New-Cassis/Cassis-Cast-Iron-Products/


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG - Misty, I must have to finish my purple kitchen!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 28, 2010)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OMG - Misty, I must have to finish my purple kitchen!!!



You know that KitchenAide makes a purple mixer right? It's actually called Bosenberry.

I'm dying. If I knew they were going to come out with this color, I would have never asked for my red mixer. LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 28, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> You know that KitchenAide makes a purple mixer right? It's actually called Bosenberry.
> 
> I'm dying. If I knew they were going to come out with this color, I would have never asked for my red mixer. LOL




I had no idea  I have a pink one I love.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 27, 2011)

Bumping this again..maybe we can change the name..lol


I don't always care for Rachel Ray..but she has purple stuff!
View attachment 90866



I watched her use this peeler this morning and I think it's really nifty!
View attachment 90867


----------



## tuffghost (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm way late but this is what I REALLY want


----------



## firefly (Jul 31, 2011)

I won't have to wait for Christmas :happy:






Mine!!!!! Yessssssssss

Still on my wishlist (Thermomix):


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 31, 2011)

firefly said:


> I won't have to wait for Christmas :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! I remember how excited I was when I finally got my mixer! Enjoy it!


----------



## firefly (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you - I can't wait to finally work with it.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 31, 2011)

A food processor, an electric can opener and muffin pans. Not too much.


----------



## MLadyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

This will be very late for last Xmas list or very early for this years Xmas list....Speaks reverently...a portable induction burner. I am just intrigued with being able to boil a pot of water in 90 seconds:wubu:


----------

